# code 83 to 100 transitional rail joints



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

So I have become frustrated waiting on Atlas to figure their stuff out and can't seem to find the turnouts I need but can find them in code 100. My question is what is the best transition joints to use and can solder, or is there a better alternative to my situation?

And I have found some that are metal but they say they are 2.1 - 2.5mm will those work for 83 to 100 or is that for a different size?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

What about getting Peco or Shinora code 83 turnouts? I was having the same issue with getting code 100 Atlas turnouts, I just went and got all I needed in Peco.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

They make a transition piece of NS track that is code 100 on one end and code 83 on the others. My LHS sells them for around $10.


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Davidfd85 said:


> What about getting Peco or Shinora code 83 turnouts? I was having the same issue with getting code 100 Atlas turnouts, I just went and got all I needed in Peco.


Do they work fine with atlas flex track?


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I am using Shinohara track so I can't answer for atlas but try one and check it out. I would think that they should work.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I've used he Code 100 joiners with a small piece of 0.015 inch think brass shim stock under the code 83 rail inside the joiner. This sets both rail tops to the same height.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Marti

I used Atlas code 100 flex track with code 100 Peco INSULFROG turnouts
with no problems. You can't do much better than Peco turnouts. Check
your LHS and also Amazaon or Ebay for values.

Don


----------

